# Lime to get rid of buttercups



## HelsB (18 July 2008)

The last 2 years I have had my field I have had it blanket weedkilled, mainly for ragwort and buttercups as there is not to much of anythings else on there.

I would like to try to be a bit more environmentally friendly, and also find that I end up pulling the ragwort anyway as I can't bear the stuff dying all over the place!

So it is only the buttercups that are the problem....I have heard that spreading lime on the field changes the PH so the buttercups don't grow, has anyone tried this?

If you have does it work? What sort of costs are involved and what time of year to do it? Does it need doing multiple times and how long do you have to keep the horses off? Are there any other implications to doing this?


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (18 July 2008)

The only time i have seen lime used was on a field where 2 horses had died of grass sickness. I asked why he was applying it  and the farmer said it was like using disinfectant- but he could have been pulling my leg.


----------



## HelsB (18 July 2008)

I have also heard of it used to stop the rough bits of grazing where horses have used it as toilet areas but don't know if that works either ??


----------



## Spyda (18 July 2008)

I've got a buttercup problem too, and my husband suggested using lime (he's an agric person).  Haven't done it but would be interested to know if it would work.


----------



## Spyda (18 July 2008)

Having Googled it, found this link on another forum.  Might be of interest....

Eradicating buttercups 

Most relevant posts from above thread -

[ QUOTE ]
Bobbin24th May 2007, 09:41 AM
The ground is lime defficient, dust it with lime and buttercups shouldn't grow back. This is what Norman said and I looked into it. They only grow in lime defficient soil.


[/ QUOTE ]

[ QUOTE ]
sabreig26th May 2007, 03:51 PM
I have been looking into this and after lots of reaserach and talking to lots of agricultural shops I have been told that you MUST NOT put lime on it until you have checked the ph of the soil. If the soil is not a low enough on lime and you put lime on it will have ill effects on the grass. It is best to get the ph tested first which is what I am having done, until then I have put on something that was reccommended to kill ragwort, buttercups, nettles and docks and that was called Transfer 250ml per 10 litres.


[/ QUOTE ]

ALSO found this table interesting reading, from another website;

http://www.primalseeds.org/weeds.htm

Tells you what the weeds growing your pasture indicate.


----------



## Bosworth (18 July 2008)

you need to get your soil sample to establish both the pH and the type of soil. I suspect you have a low pH around 5.2 - 5.5 which is great for buttercups and not so good for grass. The optimum pH for grass growth is 6 - 6.5 so adding lime should achieve this. but get the spoil sampled to establish what else your soil is deficient in so you can fertilise it correctly.


----------



## KarynK (18 July 2008)

Well I dont know about applying lime but I am on chalk downs and buttercups grow here!!!!


----------

